# Classical Music Trivia



## jmitchell (May 17, 2008)

Hello! I have been striving for several years to find my favorite classical music piece. It was originally heard at the SF Symphony Orchestra and I, for the life of me, cannot remember what piece it is.

Can you help???

It was a Dvorak piece, originally created as a dedication to his wife and a requiem for her recently departed father. . .

It finishes in soft waning tones of full low strings, almost pulses that fade into mist. . .made me cry.

Additionally, this thread could be used for other interesting trivia questions/answers, I offer it up to this forum with your approval!


----------



## Rmac58 (Apr 16, 2008)

You may be able to find info on Dvorak that would help, I cannot.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Could it be his New world Symphony?
judy tooley


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

We actually have a thread on identifying music. http://www.talkclassical.com/1011-identifying-music-thread-54.html#post25509

The piece you are talking about could quite simply be Dvorak's Requiem.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Requiem_(Dvořák)


----------



## Rmac58 (Apr 16, 2008)

Methodistgirl said:


> Could it be his New world Symphony?
> judy tooley


I understand this was inspired by his trip to the U.S., i.e. new world, vs any requiem.
The local station LOVES this piece, I've heard it enough times in the past year to satisfy me, to the point I shy away from any Dvorak. As a matter of fact, said station is playing something of his, so I turned on Gorecki instead.


----------

